# Old Smooth BUR Recoating Options?



## edyer (Oct 10, 2021)

Hello, full disclosure I'm not a professional roofer and mainly do interior remodels. I'm working on an old property I bought and a portion of it has an old low slope roof that I think is smooth BUR but im honestly not quite sure what the material is (there are few low slope roofs in my area). It doesn't leak but its sun baked and crusty looking. My question is, based on the photos, is this something I could recoat in order to extend its working life? If so, what would a suitable coating be? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

You could use a plastic wet-dry cement and fabric mesh on seams or details that may look in need of touch up, when preventative repairs are taken care of you could coat with an aluminum roof coating. It looks like it may have been applied in the past on the seams.


----------



## edyer (Oct 10, 2021)

Thanks for the response. That was pretty much what I had determined, only was thinking of using Gaco roof silicone rather than aluminum coating. Not really sure which would be better but it seems like Gaco roof may outlast the other coatings, although its certainly not cheap.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Gaco silicone is good stuff, but once you use it you can't a different product on top of it in the future.


----------

